# McFly's Mickey Finn Clouser



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

as you all know I am obsessed with clousers. I have lots of colors and have been very successful using them for steelhead and smallmouth. caught gills and carp with them also. anyways. here I am at it again! this time I took the original mickey finn pattern but incorporated it into a clouser style so i can use a floating line but still get it deeper down for steelhead. what ya guys think? used size 8 streamer hook, yellow and red bucktail, silver tinsel and silver bead chain eyes with black thread.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job FA69, those should definetly work good for ya.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now on to the next color pattern!!! haha. maybe a black nose dace clouser!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Ya need a Clown Color pattern next.... like the Rapalas!

I still need to work on my clouser patterns... i may post the progression of them.... most of you get a great laugh...

But my Grubs and Worms look great// i'll try to post them soon..

Nice work FA69


Holla all my fly freaks!

Frank


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

a clown clouser! hmmm... what colors could work for that? maybe blue,chart and pink or something! haha blue/pink would be a good cotton candy colored clouser and chart/pink could be a bubblegum clouser. man! the color combos are endless! feel free to post your clousers. I won't laugh I will try to help ya out so ya can make it better. one thing I did was go google and youetube and search clouser minnow fly tying and found a few step by step videos and pix on how to tie um. if it is shown to me I can make better flies for some reason. I understand the techniques better


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

nice tie FA, i like the colors, have had good luck on red in the spring.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya anthhol I have had lots of luck on red/white clousers.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> a clown clouser! hmmm... what colors could work for that? maybe blue,chart and pink or something! haha blue/pink would be a good cotton candy colored clouser and chart/pink could be a bubblegum clouser. man! the color combos are endless! feel free to post your clousers. I won't laugh I will try to help ya out so ya can make it better. one thing I did was go google and youetube and search clouser minnow fly tying and found a few step by step videos and pix on how to tie um. if it is shown to me I can make better flies for some reason. I understand the techniques better


You tube is a begining fly tiers best friend!!!!!

Frank


----------

